# day 2 at the honey hole-- rings / silver coins



## davduckman2010 (Jul 25, 2016)

we went back to the hay field after work I stoped and gave the farmer the 1900 morgan dollar that I found yesterday and a bag of perch . he gave me permission to hunt all of his other farms all date to the 1800s boy that's how you suck up  we got another mint 1921 morgan silver dollar that's 4 of those 3 rings one gold with an Australian fire opal and another gold with I think wild looking onex stone not sure but its old and some other silver coins Indian pennys and Wheaties. and a silver lighter with a nudy girl . cool stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 16


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome finds. Just gives you goosebumps (no offense duckman) to see and imagine all of that history. Oh if they could talk!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 26, 2016)

I've hunted old farms and all I find is junk. I need to take some detector lessons from you boys. How did those folks lose so much silver. Amazing. Gary


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 26, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I've hunted old farms and all I find is junk. I need to take some detector lessons from you boys. How did those folks lose so much silver. Amazing. Gary


a tornado destroyed this old home and spread this across there fields back in 1969

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 26, 2016)

Excellent finds!!! I've got to get back to the beach with my detector!


----------



## JohnF (Jul 26, 2016)

Being fields since 69 its funny those weren't all plowed down to at least 16" deep. They would have been up here.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice collection of history.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 26, 2016)

Lighter might be a match case?? Very cool stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Excellent finds!!! I've got to get back to the beach with my detector!


There are people that make a living here in the water with detectors. Tourists get dehydrated so fingers are just a little bit smaller, grease themselves up with suntan lotion and jump in the cool water. Hours later, "have you seen my giant diamond ring"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 26, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Being fields since 69 its funny those weren't all plowed down to at least 16" deep. They would have been up here.


most are on top a couple 10 inches down cant wait till they plow some more up. we just got a giant nell coil from Russia that goes down twice as far as the smaller coils

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 26, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> There are people that make a living here in the water with detectors. Tourists get dehydrated so fingers are just a little bit smaller, grease themselves up with suntan lotion and jump in the cool water. Hours later, "have you seen my giant diamond ring"




Same here. I find most of the good stuff in the water & there's not as much trash also.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 26, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> one gold with an Australian fire opal and another gold with I think wild looking onyx stone not sure but its old



Nice!! Maybe its a black opal!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 26, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Nice!! Maybe its a black opal!!


wow that looks just like the stone in the ring


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 27, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> a tornado destroyed this old home and spread this across there fields back in 1969



Well, that explains it. You're sure doing good. Wow! Gary


----------

